# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Neyo not wearing hats anymore in 2016

## ThisSucksDude

edit: I can't even link the ****ing youtube video because this website is censoring a part of the URL, if you wanna see where he talks in full detail the vid is called: Neyo tells fans he is leaving his signature hat in 2015 

heres a different one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgM9jg1sfVE

Isn't it ****ing crazy how even a successful celebrity is/was extremely insecure about being bald and had to hide behind hats his entire career? This guy has sung some of the best RnB songs ever made and still, there was nothing he could do about being bald except wearing a hat 24/7.

When is the god damn cure coming, we need it ASAP!

----------


## Dfaru94

I don't know what his financial situation was like when he was younger, but it's likely surgeons either didn't want or weren't allowed to operate on him given he started thinning so young. I don't think you can be on Finasteride until you're at least 18 either, since it messes with your hormones. It really is horrible when it happens as a teenager, because then there really is little you can do about it. I knew a guy in my school who had a receding hairline and he was a couple years younger than me, although somehow he did do something, not sure what. Maybe a hair system.

I am surprised Ne-Yo didn't opt for SMP or a hair system if surgery hasn't been an option for him, if that's how strongly he felt. You'd be amazed just how many celebrities have had some kind of hair replacement and you had no idea, probably why there aren't that many bald celebrities compared to real life people. What money can buy I guess.

I'm guessing though that Ne-Yo got used to wearing hats so much that it kind of became his thing, and his hats always do look stylish, his dress sense is amazing. Still though, it's great if he's come to a place where he can embrace baldness, I'm very far from that (I don't think I'll ever get there haha).

----------


## pkipling

Wow. I found this very interesting - and how progressive of his school at the time to allow him to wear a hat due to him being made fun of. I'm not so sure most schools would do that, so kudos to the principals/administration that he had. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Hair loss sufferers struggle to cope with being comfortable in their own skin.

----------


## richter101

Poor guy.. hair thinning since middle school. :/ I'm so happy he found success. Just wonder if he knows there's options now.. If he still cares.

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct ’89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct ’09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June ’15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- ’13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## BaldBearded

WTF?
"When is the god damn cure coming, we need it ASAP!" 

Cure? With all the diseases plaguing the human race, the very last thing we should give any F&^*S about is "curing baldness". With the BILLIONS wasted world-wide every year on drugs, plugs and rugs... we could probably afford a "Manhattan Project" to cure... cancer? Crap, even the common cold that costs the world BILLIONS in lost work hours every year.

Seriously? Get some priorities!

----------


## ThisSucksDude

ur right. but I dont appreciate the hostilitiy bro

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> WTF?
> "When is the god damn cure coming, we need it ASAP!" 
> 
> Cure? With all the diseases plaguing the human race, the very last thing we should give any F&^*S about is "curing baldness". With the BILLIONS wasted world-wide every year on drugs, plugs and rugs... we could probably afford a "Manhattan Project" to cure... cancer? Crap, even the common cold that costs the world BILLIONS in lost work hours every year.
> 
> Seriously? Get some priorities!


 People kill themselves and have YEARS stolen from them because of baldness. You're an un-empathetic idiot if you don't see it as serious.

----------


## BaldBearded

> People kill themselves and have YEARS stolen from them because of baldness. You're an un-empathetic idiot if you don't see it as serious.


 Kill themselves? If that's the case, they probably have underlying issues that required psychiatric care, how sad that those around them could not help. How sad that YOU all are filling people with false hope, and BULLSHIT! 

I lost TWO friends from cancer in the past two days, so **** YOU and your so called "illness".

----------


## BaldBearded

> ur right. but I dont appreciate the hostilitiy bro


 Hostile? Sorry snowflake... the age of kid-gloves is over, get used to it. Are you a Millennial, by any chance?

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Kill themselves? If that's the case, they probably have underlying issues that required psychiatric care, how sad that those around them could not help. How sad that YOU all are filling people with false hope, and BULLSHIT! 
> 
> I lost TWO friends from cancer in the past two days, so **** YOU and your so called "illness".


 I've known people with cancer who have died from it and I would much rather have a full head of hair at 21 and have cancer at 50 years old than no hair at 21 and no cancer.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

The world doesn't need unempathetic morons like you while you probably mooch off the government for money sitting on forums and attacking people who have had their lives ruined. What a horrible person you are. I feel sorry for everyone who knows you. Despicable.

----------


## BaldBearded

> The world doesn't need unempathetic morons like you while you probably mooch off the government for money sitting on forums and attacking people who have had their lives ruined. What a horrible person you are. I feel sorry for everyone who knows you. Despicable.


 Your level of response speaks volumes, will leave it at that.

Empathy, no. Pity, much.

----------


## pkipling

Well this thread took a drastic turn. There's no need for any of this hostility when it comes to this forum and discussing what people can do to combat hair loss. That's what this forum is - a _hair loss_ forum. Bald Bearded, just because there are worse problems in the world than hair loss doesn't mean that hair loss doesn't negatively impact many men throughout the world, and it does need to be talked about. 

Are there users on this forum who overreact and say seemingly dramatic things like "I would rather have cancer than hair loss" or "I would rather kill myself"? Yes. And when they say these things, I think these people are way out of line - but I also know that these people are hurting. Their hurt may seem stupid to you in relation to what you're dealing with in your daily life, but we can say that about anything and anyone. There is _always_ someone who has it worse than someone else, and we don't need to get in to a pissing contest about whose problems deserve being talked about and whose don't. All of our pain is valid, and all of our pain is worth talking about. 

Fortunately, I'm at a point in my life where I am better equipped to handle things that life throws my way, but this hasn't always been the case for me, and I think every human in the history of the planet has had at least one moment where that wasn't the case for them either. I was fortunate enough to be a good candidate for a hair transplant, and I have that particular struggle under wraps at the moment. But there was a time in high school where I was upset/irrational because I had acne. There was a time in college where I was upset/irrational because I didn't fit in. There was a time in my late 20s where I was upset/irrational because I was losing my hair. And if you're honest with yourself, there were probably times in your life when you were upset/irrational about something that I'm sure someone, somewhere could've came in and said "Oh boo hoo, at least you don't have it as bad as ME!" That's not helpful. No, we don't need to coddle each other when we have pity parties, but we can be constructive in our feedback and lift each other up. That goes for every single one of us.

If any of you think hair loss is something worth killing yourself over, I strongly urge you to reconsider your perspective. Bald Bearded has a point here in saying that there are many people that have it much worse, and it's a part of life that things don't always go as we want them to. Yes, hair loss isn't ideal. But neither are heart attacks or breakups or death or wrinkles or gray hair or being in a car accident, or as BB pointed out, cancer. The point is, life isn't always ideal, and we each have to learn how to best navigate through it the best we can, hopefully with kindness and compassion and empathy for ourselves and each other. 

Sending my condolences to you, Bald Bearded, for the loss you've recently experienced. And to my fellow hair loss sufferers, I offer my deepest understanding of the pain and insecurity surrounding MPB and hope that this forum and thread serves as a way to help you see life through a different lens so that you can move forward with your life and hair loss (and hopefully hair restoration!) journey with confidence and grace.
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
_

----------

